# I hate Mozilla Firefox. Come get me!



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yup that's right. I said it!

I do not like Firefox! I'm having so many problems with it, and I never had any problems with IE7.

Anyone with me? Or do you all think I'm crazy?


----------



## pies (Apr 12, 2009)

What problems are you having?


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

Slow
When I post on here it'll leave a blank white page and say "done" or "stopped" and i'll have to go back and go to off topic and blah blah blah cause I don't think refresh helped me.
I've done everything I can to download flash player and it's not working.
Because of that I can't go to a normal page
or view a picture
or video
It's just horrible.


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe it's just you. I mean.
Maybe it's not blond compatible.
I'd honestly suggest Google Chrome over IE8 or FF3.


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2009)

Try Opera or Safari 4.


----------



## Respital (Apr 12, 2009)

Do you have any add ons installed? I highly recommend using Ad Block Plus and WOT (Web of Trust) helps browsing and keeps you away from ads and such, take a look.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Maybe it's just you. I mean.
> Maybe it's not blond compatible.
> I'd honestly suggest Google Chrome over IE8 or FF3.


Very funny but I know a lot more about computers than you think I do. Especially the common sense "how do download flash player". It's DEFINITELY not me!


jnskyliner34 said:


> Try Opera or Safari 4.



I'm just going to uninstall it and stick with my IE7 I think...
Is there a free upgrade for IE so I can get IE8?


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2009)

Upgrading should be free.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well the only reason why I'm asking is because Microsoft should ask if I wanted to upgrade (it did it for IE7).
So I was thinking, because it didn't, maybe it's not free _yet_.


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2009)

there.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/Internet-explorer/default.aspx

happy surfing.


----------



## Washrag (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd rather have no internet than use IE. Firefox ftw. *goes and puts on firefox shirt*


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

jnskyliner34 said:


> there.
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/Internet-explorer/default.aspx
> 
> happy surfing.


Thanks! 


Washrag said:


> I'd rather have no internet than use IE. Firefox ftw. *goes and puts on firefox shirt*


Well I'm glad it works great for you, because it doesn't do shit for me.


----------



## Intel_man (Apr 12, 2009)

Use google chrome.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have no issues with FF.

I especially like the part where I can just type in the address bar:

computerforum

and it brings me right here. No search page. Just takes me here.

Same with youtube, myspace, facebook.

No need for www.***** No need for .com, .net, .nada

I just type and Firefox happily just takes me there. Outstanding. :good:


----------



## gamerman4 (Apr 12, 2009)

Opera is my second favorite browser next to FF, I would suggest that if you want to replace firefox.


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> Yup that's right. I said it!
> 
> I do not like Firefox! I'm having so many problems with it, and I never had any problems with IE7.
> 
> Anyone with me? Or do you all think I'm crazy?



You're not using it correctly. Once you install Firefox you have to download add-ons to get tip top performance. Install Firefox, download flash player, download ad blocker pro, etc.

There is no reason why FF wouldn't work.


----------



## Droogie (Apr 12, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> Slow
> When I post on here it'll leave a blank white page and say "done" or "stopped" and i'll have to go back and go to off topic and blah blah blah cause I don't think refresh helped me.
> I've done everything I can to download flash player and it's not working.
> Because of that I can't go to a normal page
> ...



i don't mean to sound harsh here, but honestly those sound like either problems with CF, or you.

everybody gets the white screen once in awhile, way back before you joined it was much much worse, it happened on an almost consistent basis for me.  eventually ian switched CF to a new hosting provider i believe.     

not being able to get flash player to work isn't firefox's fault, it may be your computer, or maybe you aren't doing something right.  mozilla didn't purposely make firefox to not work with flash player, and it's not a very common problem.

to conclude this, firefox really isn't horrible, just because you are having issues with it doesn't mean you should just give up on it.  give it a chance, try to figure out the errors, don't just downgrade to IE because you're angry with firefox.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> I have no issues with FF.
> 
> I especially like the part where I can just type in the address bar:
> 
> ...


Wow that is really cool. If I fix the problems I have now then I might keep it. 


JTM said:


> You're not using it correctly. Once you install Firefox you have to download add-ons to get tip top performance. Install Firefox, download flash player, download ad blocker pro, etc.
> 
> There is no reason why FF wouldn't work.


Haha it's so funny. It's like you're here in my room watching me download Firefox for the first time.....
Oh that's right you're not. 
So how would you know if I'm not using it correctly?
First of all, I did install all the add-ons and I tried installing flash player and I did it correctly too. Unless there is something that I needed to do, that is completely out of my way, and that the average computer user would not know how to do.


tknick90 said:


> i don't mean to sound harsh here, but honestly those sound like either problems with CF, or you.
> 
> everybody gets the white screen once in awhile, way back before you joined it was much much worse, it happened on an almost consistent basis for me.  eventually ian switched CF to a new hosting provider i believe.
> 
> ...


I have not ever had a white screen with IE. Maybe the flash player problem is something to do with my computer, because like i said i have tried all the right procedures. "it is not a common problem" actually I searched it and there was some information about it, so it must be somewhat common.

To sum it all up, yes, I will give firefox one last try. I'm going to uninstall it completely, then reinstall. Go through all the proper setup procedures again and hope that it works. I just don't like how you all are insisting that I did something wrong. I promise I'm not a computer dumby.


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> Wow that is really cool. If I fix the problems I have now then I might keep it.
> 
> Haha it's so funny. It's like you're here in my room watching me download Firefox for the first time.....
> Oh that's right you're not.
> ...



I wasn't trying to be rude, but it seems that it's an error on your behalf instead of the program. 

Tips to get FF running.

-Uninstall Firefox
-Go to my computer>C drive> program files> Mozilla > delete the Firefox one, or if you don't use any Mozilla products delete the whole folder.
-Reboot your PC.

-Re-install Firefox from Firefox.com.

Once you do this don't install any add-ons, simply come back to this page and post what your results are.


----------



## Droogie (Apr 12, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> Wow that is really cool. If I fix the problems I have now then I might keep it.
> 
> Haha it's so funny. It's like you're here in my room watching me download Firefox for the first time.....
> Oh that's right you're not.
> ...



i didn't mean to imply you were computer illiterate or whatever,  all i'm saying is that i've been in your situation before, something doesn't work and i right away say it sucks, when in reality it was my fault for it not working.  i'm sure you will figure it out though, shouldn't be anything too major.


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2009)

In case you are a step ahead of me, I would suggest then going to Youtube and trying to watch a video ( you will be prompted that Java is not enabled or you don't have flash). A dialog box should soon appear after you click get flash. It won't automatically install, so you have to click "manual install". This will then bring you to Adobe's site where you download the flash player to your desktop. Once downloaded go to your desktop and run the exe (should take seconds). Re-start Firefox and you should be good for playing videos and seeing ads etc.

The reason I want you to do it through Youtube is so that I know you are using the most current and correct version of Flash.


----------



## /\E (Apr 12, 2009)

Opera is probably best, it's a lightened version of Firefox. But they are using a lawsuit in France against Microsoft that was used here in the US years ago. So in my opinion, Opera is pretty whiny.

Firefox is my choice, but it's too heavy sometimes. That's why you see lightweight versions of Firefox like Chrome, Opera, and Iceweasel for light Linux distros. 

Chrome is installed on my machine, and I'm using it right now. It's a little bit faster than Firefox but it has awful crash control. Sometimes if it hits a bad script the browser will just lock and crash itself.

Internet Explorer is the standard because Microsoft gets that right to bundle it "inside" the operating system. But, Internet Explorer is not the web developer's choice because IE sucks at displaying CSS styles. I really don't think IE is all that friendly either but that's coming from a Mac/Linux user.

Safari is okay, but I fail to understand how Apple can bundle it inside their OS when Microsoft can't with IE. Maybe it's something with the proprietary-esque design of Apple's systems including hardware and software. Anyway, Safari is just bad, it would freeze out of nowhere on me. And it would happen more and more, and the only solution I have heard is to reinstall Safari. I don't even think Safari has any way of implementing a phishing filter. I remember my Computer Systems instructor saying something about it and how most "retarded" Mac users think it's golden(he's a Linux fan). Most Mac users install Firefox from what I have seen. 

Btw, putting Safari on a PC is like putting IE on a Mac. Don't do that, you'd be asking for problems.


----------



## Ramodkk (Apr 12, 2009)

I would switch to Google Chrome


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm going to reinstall Firefox and see if I have the same problems. If I do not right away have flash player than I will do the installation of that again. I did manually install before and it didnt give me an option of where I could install it, it only said "save file" or "cancel" which is why it was so weird because I have never seen that option before. But I'll try some things out. Thanks for all the help guys, I was just frustrated and hungry before. I'm good now though


----------



## gamerman4 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd recommend uninstalling firefox with revo uninstaller then going in you application data folder and remove the firefox profile, this should remove any and all traces and the new install should be completely fresh.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to disk clean up and then "installed programs" and uninstalled it, which to me seems like the right way to uninstall something.
You know what it looks like it's doing? Saving the installation package for flash player. Now I just need to find it in my computer and open it. I can't find it though. Just to let everyone know I'm doing this right I'll put up screen shots of how I installed it.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

There. Now let see if I'm the one that's wrong.


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> There. Now let see if I'm the one that's wrong.



You seem to have done it correctly. I see you have downloaded it 9 times . The next step is to go to where you saved the .exe (most likely your desktop). Once you find the .exe, run it and let it install (should take seconds). It will prompt you saying that it installed, then you can close out. Reboot Firefox and see if flash videos work.

-Also a little advice, you don't need to go into "other operating systems", most of the time it will configure to your setup, so you can simply hit "agree and install". Hope this helps, if anything is unclear let me know.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 12, 2009)

The problem is though, I have no idea where it installed my .exe! It is not on my desktop. Thats why I said I was looking for it. 
Unless someone can tell me where to look I doubt I'll have any luck...


----------



## gamerman4 (Apr 12, 2009)

if the item is still in the firefox download box, you can right click on it and click "open containing folder" which will open up a window to the location of the download


----------



## Sean89 (Apr 12, 2009)

tools > options > main tab > 






If it has anything other than desktop browse for your desktop 

Don't hate on firefox either.


----------



## laznz1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Firefox the bird of internet surfing is awesome don't hate on it


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> The problem is though, I have no idea where it installed my .exe! It is not on my desktop. Thats why I said I was looking for it.
> Unless someone can tell me where to look I doubt I'll have any luck...



So I was right, it was a user error  Find the .exe through the above method, double click the download or change it to download to desktop and install.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 13, 2009)

gamerman4 said:


> if the item is still in the firefox download box, you can right click on it and click "open containing folder" which will open up a window to the location of the download


Thank you!!


Sean89 said:


> tools > options > main tab >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it has been a pain. And thank you for the help!


JTM said:


> So I was right, it was a user error  Find the .exe through the above method, double click the download or change it to download to desktop and install.


It's been somewhat my fault, but I think Mozilla is more to blame because what if a grandma or... my mom wanted firefox (she's not too good at figuring things out on the computer). She wouldn't know how to do this stuff. I'm not familiar with firefox so I didn't know how to do this either. I wasn't even sure what the problem was at first. Firefox shouldn't be so complicated so that it's compatible with more users.
Why should I have to open the folder in the first place? It should download normally. -1 Mozilla
If I get this to work though I might keep firefox because it seems like it's worth the work.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hallelujah!! IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ahh. Now I can enjoy firefox. 
Thanks everyone for all your help.
My settings were set to place all my downloads in the "download" folder lmao. my god.
I can finally watch videos:
[YT]ntMhjfMRRSo[/YT]
I honestly do not understand why that video has so many views and such a high rating. I'm like wtf it's just a puppy!
It is kinda funny though. The other dog is like wanting to makeout


----------



## JTM (Apr 13, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Well it has been a pain. And thank you for the help!
> 
> ...




It was simple mechanics of a computers file system. Most grandmas would buy a pre-built and use IE or they would use Firefox and never know how to get flash working

I'm glad you finally got it working and I hope you learned a couple things, (not trying to be rude, I really hope you learned). Enjoy the great browser, I'm sure the benefits of it will overcome the pain it was to install.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol I think they will. It seems like a good browser. I can't believe I didn't think about going into options and seeing where the files download to. I know how to do that with my music downloader so I don't know why I didn't think of the same thing.
Eh
O Well.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 13, 2009)

/\E said:


> Opera is probably best, it's a lightened version of Firefox. But they are using a lawsuit in France against Microsoft that was used here in the US years ago. So in my opinion, Opera is pretty whiny.
> 
> Firefox is my choice, but it's too heavy sometimes. That's why you see lightweight versions of Firefox like Chrome, Opera, and Iceweasel for light Linux distros.
> 
> ...



I wasn't going to post on this thread but then ran across your post....so I uh had to.

1)  Chrome is a webkit browser, just like Safari, under the hood they are the same browser

2)  Safari has anti phishing abilities

3)  Ice Weasel is firefox repackaged with a different name to comply with Debian support on certain software licensing.  It is now known as Ice Cat though.  The only difference is that they took out the copyrighted firefox artwork.

4)  technically IE is bundled into Windows.  Open up your hard drive and in the file path menu at the top of the window type in a web address and it will take you there.  It is fully integrated into the OS and has been since Win98, they just got sued for forcing their users to only use IE.  

I am not a huge fan of safari myself, mainly because of the lack of plug ins and third party add ons, however, safari 4 beta is damn nice eye candy for sure.


----------



## lifetweaker (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm glad to see you use it now


----------



## dubesinhower (Apr 14, 2009)

tknick90 said:


> i don't mean to sound harsh here, but honestly those sound like either problems with CF, or you.
> 
> everybody gets the white screen once in awhile, way back before you joined it was much much worse, it happened on an almost consistent basis for me.  eventually ian switched CF to a new hosting provider i believe.
> 
> ...



i think the problem is between the desk and the chair.


----------



## sun_kissed_0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you best get out of my thread


----------



## lifetweaker (May 12, 2009)

sun_kissed_0 said:


> I think you best get out of my thread



lol agree


----------



## kakarothusain (Jun 8, 2009)

As far as i know EI7 is the most slow web browser and Firefox i think is much better if we compare it to EI7.Can you mention any particular reason because of which you hate firefox.


----------



## Candy (Jun 8, 2009)

kakarothusain said:


> As far as i know EI7 is the most slow web browser and Firefox i think is much better if we compare it to EI7.Can you mention any particular reason because of which you hate firefox.



Any particular reason why your bringing up old threads?
And putting a "" at the end of you posts implies you are just replying to amuse yourself....


----------



## Shane (Jun 8, 2009)

Firefox is the best! What wrong with you woman 

hehe i cant stand IE now or Chrome.......Firefox does have its occasional wobbly though with crashing for me sometimes,But it has that fantastic feature where if it crashes it will restore what pages you had running before the crash.

I might be wrong so correct me...but i dont think IE7-8 can do that?


----------



## patrickv (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't mind if the OP hates firefox, it's just his/her opinion we can't force him/her.


----------



## /\E (Jun 9, 2009)

I hate Chrome, sadly enough I am using it right now. I cannot stand IE because after so many versions they still cannot get it to display CSS right. 

I like Firefox and Opera...


----------

